# installer une barrette mémoire sur un eMac



## geplu (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer 10.4 sur mon eMac 1.25
Mais celui n'étant doté d'origine que de 256 Mo de mémoire, j'ai commandé aussi une seconde barrette de 256 Mo.
Problème : comment l'installer ?
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire où je puis trouver un didacticiel pour cela ?   

d'avance merci


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2005)

sur le site d'apple tu as un fichier pdf a telecharger 
c'est très facile a faire


----------



## touna (7 Juillet 2005)

voici même le lien précis  (le fichier a télécharger est sur la droite 
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/emac/


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juillet 2005)

C très simple ,tu débranche tout ,sauf le cable secteur qui reste branché à l'eMac .Mais débranché de la prise murale
tu retourne l'eMac en le posant sur le moniteur ,sur un linge propre.
tu ouvres la petite trappe ,
tu touche la partie métallique pour décharger l'éléctricité statique
tu installe ta barrette 
tu refermes et c tout!


----------



## geplu (8 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous, ça va aller


----------

